# Solved: WGA blocks some updates on legit Windows PCs [- still]



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

Known Issues, April 9, 2009
Readers refute Microsoft's assertion that Windows Genuine Advantage isn't required to receive all patches for the operating system.

Even worse, WGA blocks some security patches from being installed on PCs running legal copies of Windows that the Microsoft validator falsely identifies as pirated.

In last week's Known Issues column, Microsoft spokeswoman Jill Lovato claimed there were errors in editorial director Brian Livingston's March 30 news update about the Conficker worm.

We've heard from several readers who provide first-hand evidence that Brian's assertions about Microsoft's dangerously flawed policies for updating Windows are indeed correct. John McCulloch's tale of WGA woe is, sadly, all too typical:...

...."Microsoft does require, on many occasions, a 'verification' of your license before allowing the download of a patch. This happened to me just a short while ago when I went to acquire the AutoRun patch....

http://windowssecrets.com/2009/04/09/02-WGA-blocks-some-updates-on-legit-Windows-PCs/?n=known0


----------

